# Breech Birth



## amylis1 (May 18, 2016)

Good morning,

Im looking for a code : 1 month  old patient who was born breech.  They are looking for any deformity of the hips.
Im stumped!

Thanks


----------



## mcnaryk (May 18, 2016)

*HX of breech birth*



amylis1 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Im looking for a code : 1 month  old patient who was born breech.  They are looking for any deformity of the hips.
> Im stumped!
> ...



This is a good one! The only thing I could come up with is Birth, Injury, so maybe P15.9? Somewhere in there. If there are any signs/symptoms of the hips/limbs I'd code that first. Hope this helps!


----------



## tag60 (May 19, 2016)

How about P03.0, Newborn (suspected to be) affected by breech delivery and extraction ??


----------



## andrewcrocker (Dec 23, 2017)

Make sure you have a definitive diagnosis first!


----------



## andrewcrocker (Dec 23, 2017)

However, wouldn't a screening code like, Z13.828, be appropriate until a definitive diagnose can be made?


----------



## daedolos (Mar 2, 2018)

What if this was a 2 year old coming in for possible hip dysplasia and the mother notes that the child was a breech birth?

Peace
?_?


----------



## tracylc10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Are they looking because the baby has some sort of deformity?  Why was the baby brought in?  If they are just assuming or suspect that there is an injury, you cannot code that.


----------

